# How to clean/sterilize jars for body butters



## kniquy (Aug 9, 2019)

I have made body butters which friends and family are interested in purchasing. I bought the 4oz plastic jars and lids from bulk apothecary I am guessing that I should clean and throughly dry the jars and lids before putting the butters in them. What is the best way to do this or is this even necessary? These will be anhydrous body butters


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 9, 2019)

I’m not in a position to advise, but can share that there are a lot of good threads on the topic and related if you search on the words “sanitize” and  “jars” and probably “sterilize” in this forum.  I think the issues are much less with anhydrous formulas.


----------



## geniash (Aug 10, 2019)

In some of the videos I've seen just couple spritz of isopropyl alcohol per container do the trick.


----------



## lsg (Aug 10, 2019)

I use rubbing alcohol for the jars and lids.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 10, 2019)

I use rubbing alcohol too (70%). I heavily spritz the inside of the containers and lids then let them sit to dry while I prepare the body butter.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 11, 2019)

I also use alcohol


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 11, 2019)

And, I seem to recall @Mischief (?) pointing out to me that using 70% alcohol is more effective than 91% or higher.  There has also been discussion recently of something called StarSan(?).


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 11, 2019)

I too use isopropyl alcohol for my jars and lids.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 12, 2019)

I use Star San, which can be bought at home-brew supply stores. Many home-brewers use it to sanitize their equipment and and beer bottles, etc. It works great. 


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Aug 18, 2019)

The reason 70% IPA is better than 91% is because it takes longer for the 70% to evaporate, meaning the alcohol itself remains on the surface longer than the 91%.  The 91% dries too fast to be as effective.

I plan to start using StarSan, but haven't opened the bottle yet.


----------



## Susan_ (Sep 4, 2019)

How about baby bottles sterilizers? Would they do the trick? 
I’ve read somewhere that it’s sort of  pointless to want to sterilize if you’re not working in a lab where those sanitary conditions are already met, but it would be enough for me to know that I can properly “clean” and get those jars and containers ready to fill without having to use alcohol all the time.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 4, 2019)

I spritz a paper towel with a kitchen cleaner that contains bleach, then wipe down the inside of each jar and lid. I leave the jars opened, lids turned upside down, and cover with a clean dishtowel to let the bleach evaporate thoroughly, while I do other stuff/make my lotion. I don't put anything in the jar until the bleach smell is thoroughly gone.


----------



## Megan (Sep 5, 2019)

I have heard that jars from reputable suppliers, that are stored correctly, are assumed to be clean, and there is no need to sanitize. Thoughts?


----------

